# Suarez given 8 match ban!!! so what about Terry?



## G1BB0 (Dec 20, 2011)

ok as a Liverpool fan I am a tad annoyed.

Terry was blatantly racist yet still eligible for England and nothing more said by the FA yet he was caught on camera. Double standards or what

has the FA got any credibility left at all?


----------



## RichardC (Dec 20, 2011)

Terry is under police investigation, so may end up with a jail term (although I doubt it)


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 20, 2011)

Not surprised at all with this. The fa had no way to back out of this, much easier to convict Suarez than to say Evra is a liar.

Andy will now get more time on the pitch, so he better start playing better.


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree they had nowhere to go really.

Terry is an absolutely horrific individual and I hope he gets the maximum punishment possible.  How he is still in the England squad/team is beyond me.


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Dec 20, 2011)

NWJocko said:



			Terry is an absolutely horrific individual and I hope he gets the maximum punishment possible.  How he is still in the England squad/team is beyond me.
		
Click to expand...

I agree!!  Also, Terry is nowhere near the player he was a couple of years ago so shouldn't be anywhere near the England team on that alone.

If he gets a custodial sentence, can the FA punish him further??


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 20, 2011)

AuburnWarrior said:



			I agree!! Also, Terry is nowhere near the player he was a couple of years ago so shouldn't be anywhere near the England team on that alone.

If he gets a custodial sentence, can the FA punish him further??
		
Click to expand...

I'm an Arsenal supporter so have no allegiance with Terry but you have to say that he's innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 20, 2011)

AuburnWarrior said:



			I agree!!  Also, Terry is nowhere near the player he was a couple of years ago so shouldn't be anywhere near the England team on that alone.

If he gets a custodial sentence, can the FA punish him further??
		
Click to expand...

Yes the FA will eventually act once the CPS has dealt him Terry until then they can't act incase of prejusticing the criminal proceedings but you would hope the ban and fine match


----------



## connor (Dec 20, 2011)

Suarez said Negrito which isn't derogitary in south America and as accept. Terry said black ahem word with a c...
Major difference between the two. Disgusting decision
By the fa hope he appeals


----------



## smange (Dec 20, 2011)

Lucky man if you ask me

If I had said it sitting in the stand I would be arrested and banned from every football ground in the country:angry:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm not going to change my mind, if Luis has racially abused him a ban is needed.

However, 8 games is harsh if only based on Evra's evidence. Also, is Evra going to be banned for admitting to abusing him back via his ethnicity - doubt it.

It's just like the FA respect campaign, Mascherano got sent off at Old Trafford, for complaining about Torres getting hacked down on 5-6 occasions, lasted for this one game and wasn't heard of again.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 20, 2011)

AuburnWarrior said:



			If he gets a custodial sentence, can the FA punish him further??
		
Click to expand...

I'd say so. I recall Duncan Ferguson getting jailed for assault after an altercation in a match. The SFA banned him as well and ruled the ban didn't start until after he was released from prison.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2011)

Subject to Liverpool appealing and as Suarez can continue to play until the appeal is heard I think they'll do just that so he can play over Christmas. It seems his case was built around interpreations of the words used and that in South America his use of words wouldn't have been recognised as racist. Whether the word black and any particular phrase added to that I guess is only known to those at the centre of the case.

One thing is for sure, the FA will be as tough in Terry if he doesn't receive a custodial sentence as I don't think they can be seen to punish the captain of his country lightly without making a rod for their own back. Either way I think its refreshing that the FA have actually taken a relatively firm stand on this and hope it sends out a message although I can't see this making any difference to a Division 3 game and certainly not in the lower leagues and in the parks


----------



## JT77 (Dec 20, 2011)

I am not sure how the fa can ban him based on one players word? Is that the only evidence they have? If so, its a little harsh. If they have solid evidence, then that's different, he would deserve everything he gets. 
The same goes for terry, solid evidence, throw the book at him, but he is still innocent till proven guilty, whether you like him or not.
As an aside, how come the police can arrest JT for alleged racism, yet can't seem to arrest fanatics who publicly abuse other races or religions, such as the Muslim fundamentalist clerics etc?


----------



## Dodger (Dec 20, 2011)

Isn't he mixed race himself? Bit odd calling someone a whatever it was when he's half black himself?!

Anyway I thought it was a whore in Spanish that he had called him?


----------



## Mr_T (Dec 20, 2011)

I think its a good decision, racism is wholly unacceptable and just because your on a football field is not an excuse, in fact with the amount of cameras these days its worse, I'd heard ages ago that if he was found guilty its a 7 game ban at a minimum so the length doesn't suprise me, to be honest I despise suarez he's a nasty piece of work, when he played for ajax he was banned for 7 games for biting someone! As for terry well he's just a horrible person aswell, how he is still England captain is beyond me, what he said was worse so quite frankly I hope he gets a jail sentence


----------



## A1ex (Dec 21, 2011)

The FA wouldn't charge and ban unless there was serious evidence on hand. Look at it from a logical view. Having Liverpool's best player being charged with racism is a disaster for English football. It brings terrible PR on the Premier League and if there was any way they could've buried it under the carpet it would've happened. Racism is serious and no one wants it attached to them in any way. That goes for individuals aswell as organisations like the FA and Premier League.

The ban is fair and Liverpool can't complain. They've put themselves in this crazy position where they've backed Suarez so much, they're in danger of being seen as guilty as him. Dalglish has mentioned it on a weekly basis, giving constant references to Suarez and what a great guy he is. Totally unprofessional and now they're in real danger of undermining Liverpool FC's reputation.

The statement that LFC released is simply beyond embarrassing.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 21, 2011)

Let's get this straight. Suarez calls Evra negrito. Evra takes offence. Suarez doesn't deny it but claims he was using Spanish slang. So he's admitted calling him negrito. The only decision left for the FA is to determine whether or not it is reasonable for Evra to see this as a racial slur. The answer is yes. Case closed, Suarez is guilty. Now for punishment. FA have well established stance on racism in football. They need to make an example out of Suarez. Hence the eight match ban. Terry is under investigation by the CPS. The FA have to wait until this process is complete before they can take any action. At that point we will be able to comment on their actions and whether they are consistent. For those of you that think the ban is harsh, have you ever been racially abused? It's not nice.


----------



## Tommo21 (Dec 21, 2011)

Perspective.....Suarez....he'll still have a comfortable christmas, and more.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2011)

Tiger said:



			Let's get this straight. Suarez calls Evra negrito. Evra takes offence. Suarez doesn't deny it but claims he was using Spanish slang. So he's admitted calling him negrito. The only decision left for the FA is to determine whether or not it is reasonable for Evra to see this as a racial slur. The answer is yes. Case closed, Suarez is guilty. Now for punishment. FA have well established stance on racism in football. They need to make an example out of Suarez. Hence the eight match ban. Terry is under investigation by the CPS. The FA have to wait until this process is complete before they can take any action. At that point we will be able to comment on their actions and whether they are consistent. For those of you that think the ban is harsh, have you ever been racially abused? It's not nice.
		
Click to expand...

Ok with the above, but do you think Evra should be banned as well then?


----------



## Mr_T (Dec 21, 2011)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok with the above, but do you think Evra should be banned as well then?
		
Click to expand...

What for?

 What others Have said is absolutely spot on, the fa needed to throw the book at Suarez as otherwise their reputation is seriously damaged. Suarez is a fantastic player but he really needs to have a long hard look at himself as his attitude to most things is somewhat childish, everytime a decision doesn't go his way he has a strop. On a side note would the "gesture" he made get him a suspension as well or just a fine?


----------



## Tiger (Dec 21, 2011)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok with the above, but do you think Evra should be banned as well then?
		
Click to expand...

Guardian "Evra had reportedly pushed away SuÃ¡rez's hand when the Uruguayan attempted to pat him on the head and used words to the Liverpool player along the lines of: "Don't touch me, you South American." Liverpool have asked the FA to issue the same charges that have now led to SuÃ¡rez's reputation being tarnished"

What Evra is alleged to have said in Spanish probably included the 'f' word but I would need to see an accurate translation before I could comment. However, the fact that neither Liverpool nor Suarez have sought to bring a case of racism against Evra speaks volumes. 

There is the Chelsea case to consider and Liverpool apparently focussed on Evra's character throughout the case but their defence is flawed. They claim that the only two parties privy to the conversation are Evra and Suarez but Suarez has admitted what he said so a lack of witnesses is a moot point. Context and intention are irrelevent, the term used could reasonably be construed as racist and there is no case being brought by Liverpool against Evra.

Also the "I can't be racist because my grandfather is black" argument is totally ridiculous. As is using Evra's statement that he does not believe that Suarez is racist. Being a racist and racially abusing someone are two different things.

Personally I think Liverpool have lost a lot of credibility in their handling of this case and it stems more from a natural hatred between Liverpool and Man Utd rather than a balanced reflection on the situation at hand.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 21, 2011)

RichardC said:



			Terry is under police investigation, so may end up with a jail term (although I doubt it)
		
Click to expand...

Surely this is racial aswell then & Suarez will have to go to Jail , FA (idiots at best of time) found him guilty , if someone in the public complains he will be arrested & could get 3 months jail ..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2011)

Mr_T said:



			What for?

 What others Have said is absolutely spot on, the fa needed to throw the book at Suarez as otherwise their reputation is seriously damaged. Suarez is a fantastic player but he really needs to have a long hard look at himself as his attitude to most things is somewhat childish, everytime a decision doesn't go his way he has a strop. On a side note would the "gesture" he made get him a suspension as well or just a fine?
		
Click to expand...

For admitting that he refered to Suarez's ethnicity, this was not accused by Suarez, but readily admitted by Evra. For his part, Suarez says he did not hear that. 

Also Evra asked the ref, was he getting booked for being black.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 21, 2011)

bladeplayer said:



			Surely this is racial aswell then & Suarez will have to go to Jail , FA (idiots at best of time) found him guilty , if someone in the public complains he will be arrested & could get 3 months jail ..
		
Click to expand...

Its more complicated than that. A criminal prosecution is a different ball game to an FA disciplinary. There is sufficient grey area around the Suarez case to make a successful criminal prosecution likely, whereas there is video evidence in the Terry case and a number of witnesses. Time will tell but just because Terry is an odious individual doesn't mean which should hang him before he is found guilty. Let's not forget the bad blood between the Ferdinands and Terry, after all when Rio was supplanted as England captain there was a lot of negativity from his camp.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 21, 2011)

HomerJSimpson;472464
One thing is for sure said:
			
		


			The same message as when clubs appeal red cards the FA dont wana know & very seldom overturn them & try to discourage them by adding an extra game , saying the referee's decision shouldnt be questioned etc etc , the same Fa tha flew to switzerland with solicitors to represent rooney when he blatently kicked the guy , wasnt a mistimed tackle that some get 3 matches for , it was a blatant kick out . FA are a joke & nearly as bad as bladder & co .
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 21, 2011)

Tiger said:



			Its more complicated than that. A criminal prosecution is a different ball game to an FA disciplinary. There is sufficient grey area around the Suarez case to make a successful criminal prosecution likely, whereas there is video evidence in the Terry case and a number of witnesses. Time will tell but just because Terry is an odious individual doesn't mean which should hang him before he is found guilty. Let's not forget the bad blood between the Ferdinands and Terry, after all when Rio was supplanted as England captain there was a lot of negativity from his camp.
		
Click to expand...

 I apreciate the FA & the criminal prosecution are different but hasnt Suarez landed himself in it by admitting he said it ? have the FA charged him on a stupid non  charge or could the police charge him on the same grounds ? Surely if it went to the police & they found him not guilty on the same evidence  he can sue the FA out the door ... 

How many on here have seen the Terry incident & could stand up in a court of law & swear he used these words , be very interesting to hear what the further new evidence was ..


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 21, 2011)

But Terry used words which are clearly racist in this country, whilst it can still be argued that the words Suarez used might not be. 

I am still unsure of the direct translation of negrito.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 21, 2011)

murphthemog said:



			But Terry used words which are clearly racist in this country, 

I am still unsure of the direct translation of negrito.
		
Click to expand...

 Are you 100% sure what he said tho Murph?


----------



## One Planer (Dec 21, 2011)

My tuppence on the subject.

Racism is wholey unacceptable in any sport. Does it happen during the course of play/competition, of course it does.

While there are many organistaions within the various sports to help prevent/stop racism, do they actually work? 

Here's an example. "let's kick racism out of football", arguably footballs biggest anti-racism body was started in 1993 yet in 2011 we have 2, high profile instances in the space of a month (or so). Could you argue that this has been a waste of time and money??

Suarez admitts using a slur, that could be determined as racist, but not in his native language/dialect. Now what I'm going to say may sound racist (believe me it's not) but whether the slur he used is not detrimental or racist in Uraguay is irrelivant. He isn't in Uraguay, he's in England! If, and I stress "If" he called Evra "Negrito" then how would Evra who is French interprit that. In his shoes, I know how I would and it would be exactly the same.

He's admitted it, been found guilty, and has rightly had the book thrown at him.

John Terry on the other hand knew exactly what he was saying and the context in which it was meant. Regardless of the bad blood between himself and Rio Ferdinand this does not excuse what he has said.

In turn, if the CPS bottle making a decision, I hope the FA take exactly the same stance on hm as they have done with Suarez. 8 Game ban and 40k fine. I would also go as far as to strip him of the England captancy (.... Again) and impose an international ban so he cannot represent his country for an FA determined period. This again would set an exampe of how seriously the FA takes the issue of racism in football.

Will it stop it, doubtful.


----------



## RichardC (Dec 21, 2011)

bladeplayer said:



			Surely this is racial aswell then & Suarez will have to go to Jail , FA (idiots at best of time) found him guilty , if someone in the public complains he will be arrested & could get 3 months jail ..
		
Click to expand...

My understanding is that a member of the public made the complaint to the police regarding Terry, so they are obliged to start a criminal investigation. Evra reported it via the FA/Premier League, so the police are not obliged to investigate it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2011)

Gareth said:



			My tuppence on the subject.

Racism is wholey unacceptable in any sport. Does it happen during the course of play/competition, of course it does.

While there are many organistaions within the various sports to help prevent/stop racism, do they actually work? 

Here's an example. "let's kick racism out of football", arguably footballs biggest anti-racism body was started in 1993 yet in 2011 we have 2, high profile instances in the space of a month (or so). Could you argue that this has been a waste of time and money??

Suarez admitts using a slur, that could be determined as racist, but not in his native language/dialect. Now what I'm going to say may sound racist (believe me it's not) but whether the slur he used is not detrimental or racist in Uraguay is irrelivant. He isn't in Uraguay, he's in England! If, and I stress "If" he called Evra "Negrito" then how would Evra who is French interprit that. In his shoes, I know how I would and it would be exactly the same.

He's admitted it, been found guilty, and has rightly had the book thrown at him.

John Terry on the other hand knew exactly what he was saying and the context in which it was meant. Regardless of the bad blood between himself and Rio Ferdinand this does not excuse what he has said.

In turn, if the CPS bottle making a decision, I hope the FA take exactly the same stance on hm as they have done with Suarez. 8 Game ban and 40k fine. I would also go as far as to strip him of the England captancy (.... Again) and impose an international ban so he cannot represent his country for an FA determined period. This again would set an exampe of how seriously the FA takes the issue of racism in football.

Will it stop it, doubtful.
		
Click to expand...

Surely the Terry incident is worse than the Suarez incident, so should be a bigger penalty.

Maybe Liverpool can get UEFA/FIFA to shorten Suarez's ban by appealing to the FA on LFC's behalf, maybe represented by Sepp himself. Sauce for the goose and all that.

Only joking BTW.


----------



## Shaunmg (Dec 21, 2011)

I am fully behind attempts to kick racism out of sport and in favour of fair and proportionate punishment for offenders 

But this case flies in the face of natural justice. John Terry was under police investigation and has been referred to the crown prosecution service. This is so because there is clear evidence, other than one mans word against another. Luis SuÃ¡rez was not investigated by police as there is no evidence other than a manâ€™s say so.

Evra has a history of racial abuse accusations; he even accused a referee of booking him just because he was black. Had SuÃ¡rez been charged by the police the case would have been kicked out of court. Yet here we have the unaccountable FA Kangaroo court metering out an unprecedented punishment on a dubious interpretation of a word, and no other evidence other than a man with a history dubious racist claims against a man of mixed race himself 

Even if there was clear evidence of his guilt, the punishment is not proportionate, it is unlikely he would have got 8 matches if had broken Evraâ€™s leg. 

On the question of John Terry, unlike the Luis SuÃ¡rez case, there is clear video evidence, so picture this scenario; the crown prosecution service drop the charge due to lack of evidence or the unlikely prospect of conviction. How can the FA then proceed with the same charge?


----------



## One Planer (Dec 21, 2011)

Shaunmg said:



On the question of John Terry, unlike the Luis SuÃ¡rez case, there is clear video evidence, so picture this scenario; the crown prosecution service drop the charge due to lack of evidence or the unlikely prospect of conviction. How can the FA then proceed with the same charge? 

Click to expand...

Yes they should and he should receive the same punishment as Suarez.


----------



## A1ex (Dec 21, 2011)

Shaunmg said:



I am fully behind attempts to kick racism out of sport and in favour of fair and proportionate punishment for offenders 

But this case flies in the face of natural justice. John Terry was under police investigation and has been referred to the crown prosecution service. This is so because there is clear evidence, other than one mans word against another. Luis SuÃ¡rez was not investigated by police as there is no evidence other than a manâ€™s say so.

Evra has a history of racial abuse accusations; he even accused a referee of booking him just because he was black. Had SuÃ¡rez been charged by the police the case would have been kicked out of court. Yet here we have the unaccountable FA Kangaroo court metering out an unprecedented punishment on a dubious interpretation of a word, and no other evidence other than a man with a history dubious racist claims against a man of mixed race himself 

Even if there was clear evidence of his guilt, the punishment is not proportionate, it is unlikely he would have got 8 matches if had broken Evraâ€™s leg. 

On the question of John Terry, unlike the Luis SuÃ¡rez case, there is clear video evidence, so picture this scenario; the crown prosecution service drop the charge due to lack of evidence or the unlikely prospect of conviction. How can the FA then proceed with the same charge? 

Click to expand...

Terry is being investigated by the Police because someone reported the incident to them. No one reported Suarez to the Police, theres the difference.

Suarez has admitted using the words negro or negrito, theres no his word v someone elses. He's confessed to using a term that in this country when using in the context it was, can be viewed as racist. The only debate is context, which took the FA over 4 days to consider. It wasn't a Kangeroo court at all 

This whole matter could've been handled so much better if Liverpool hadn't changed their view three times. First they denied it, then it was said he called him negrito, then negro. Now it's a personal smear against Evra. Then the pathetic statement, then Dalglish embarrassing himself on Twitter. No class shown at all. All it needed was Suarez and Liverpool to come out publically and admit Suarez had made inappropriate comments but there was no malice or racism behind it, just ignorance. They fine him Â£50,000 and donate it to the Kick Racism Out Of Football campaign and ban him for 4 games. That way the whole matter is dealt with in a mature and decent manner. Liverpool and Suarez would've come out of the situation looking good with dignity intact and a better outcome.

As it now they look amateurish and frankly laughable.

It's interesting to note Liverpool have targetted Evra personally, yet Man Utd have refused to comment on the previous of Suarez, a man with a track record of being a violent cheat with no integrity. If the matter goes further to other super courts, then the statement last night opens the door for all sorts of personal cases against Liverpool.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 21, 2011)

Some interesting points made in a BBc article here;

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/16262537.stm


----------



## smange (Dec 21, 2011)

Some of you need to put your football allegiances to one side and see the facts behind the matter.

No other evidence is needed when Suarez has *admitted* calling Evra "negrito"

The decision that had to be made was whether this is insulting and/or rascist and the F.A have made a decision that it was so he had to be severly punished.

What the F.A should be hanging their heads in shame about is allowing John Terry to play for their country while this case is ongoing, what does that say to every black English football supporter? I know if it were me I certainly wouldnt be supporting the team anymore.


----------



## chris661 (Dec 21, 2011)

smange said:



			I know if it were me I certainly wouldnt be supporting the team anymore.
		
Click to expand...

But luckily you are from God's own country originally :rofl:


----------



## paul1874 (Dec 21, 2011)

BTatHome said:



			Not surprised at all with this. The fa had no way to back out of this, much easier to convict Suarez than to say Evra is a liar.

Andy will now get more time on the pitch, so he better start playing better.
		
Click to expand...

So you know Evra is a liar?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2011)

A1ex said:



			Terry is being investigated by the Police because someone reported the incident to them. No one reported Suarez to the Police, theres the difference.

Suarez has admitted using the words negro or negrito, theres no his word v someone elses. He's confessed to using a term that in this country when using in the context it was, can be viewed as racist. The only debate is context, which took the FA over 4 days to consider. It wasn't a Kangeroo court at all 

This whole matter could've been handled so much better if Liverpool hadn't changed their view three times. First they denied it, then it was said he called him negrito, then negro. Now it's a personal smear against Evra. Then the pathetic statement, then Dalglish embarrassing himself on Twitter. No class shown at all. All it needed was Suarez and Liverpool to come out publically and admit Suarez had made inappropriate comments but there was no malice or racism behind it, just ignorance. They fine him Â£50,000 and donate it to the Kick Racism Out Of Football campaign and ban him for 4 games. That way the whole matter is dealt with in a mature and decent manner. Liverpool and Suarez would've come out of the situation looking good with dignity intact and a better outcome.

As it now they look amateurish and frankly laughable.

It's interesting to note Liverpool have targetted Evra personally, yet Man Utd have refused to comment on the previous of Suarez, a man with a track record of being a violent cheat with no integrity. If the matter goes further to other super courts, then the statement last night opens the door for all sorts of personal cases against Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

Again, you don't say if you feel Evra should be banned for references to Suarez's ethicity, or asking the ref if he was being booked because he is black...........

As Ive said Suarez should receive a ban, but all LFC fans are asking for is an even-handed stance.

I have a mate who is a Premiership linesman, who is a scouser. When he has officiated at Old Trafford the likes of Giggs, Ferguson etc has asked "what are you doing here" and also made reference to being a Scouser. Same ball park? I dont think so, but I'd like to know where you draw the line, from your moral high horse?


----------



## PieMan (Dec 21, 2011)

Apparently the CPS are due to announce their verdict on the ALLEGED (and that is all what it is at this stage everyone) John Terry comment to Anton Ferdinand this afternoon.As a Chelsea fan who has experienced the horrific abuse of black players (both our own and opposing players) at Chelsea throughout the 80's I agree that IF he is found guilty then he should receive the maximum penalty that can be imposed. However if the verdict is insufficient evidence and the case is dropped then so be it.As an aside though, it's interesting that not one of Chelsea's black players has come out and publically supported the allegations made by Anton Ferdinand. Given the high profile of these players and the senior standing the likes of Drogba, Anelka and Ashley Cole have at Chelsea, I would've thought that it would be noticable in their dealings with JT if they knew, or believed, him to be guilty. From what I have seen over the last couple of months before, during and after matches, they don't think he is. We shall see.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 21, 2011)

While I agree with some of what you're saying, clearly being a Liverpool fan is playing a little influence in your viewpoint.

From Tigers post:



Tiger said:



			Guardian "Evra had reportedly pushed away SuÃ¡rez's hand when the Uruguayan attempted to pat him on the head and used words to the Liverpool player along the lines of: "Don't touch me, you South American." Liverpool have asked the FA to issue the same charges that have now led to SuÃ¡rez's reputation being tarnished"




			Even with a little bad language thrown in, It's no different than me calling you a liverpublian or a scouser, or you calling me a clayhead or a stokie? 



Liverbirdie said:



			Again, you don't say if you feel Evra should be banned for references to Suarez's ethicity, or asking the ref if he was being booked because he is black...........

As Ive said Suarez should receive a ban, but all LFC fans are asking for is an even-handed stance.

I have a mate who is a Premiership linesman, who is a scouser. When he has officiated at Old Trafford the likes of Giggs, Ferguson etc has asked "what are you doing here" and also made reference to being a Scouser. Same ball park? I dont think so, but I'd like to know where you draw the line, from your moral high horse?
		
Click to expand...

And I suppose you, being a Liverpool fan, thought that Stephen Gerrard was guity of common assualt a few years back for sticking one on a DJ? Just remind me of the Jail term for assault?

As I said, and someone else said on this thread, alot of people opinions are being influenced bu club loyalties, which I can understand, but still doesn't change the fact that Suarez made a racial slur against another player. 

He admitted what he said, so has Evra. Obviously both statements have been looked at by the FA and have decided on this course of action.

BTW I'm a Stoke City supporter so OBVIUOSLY have no intrest in football :smirk:
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Essex_Stu (Dec 21, 2011)

PieMan said:



			Apparently the CPS are due to announce their verdict on the ALLEGED (and that is all what it is at this stage everyone) John Terry comment to Anton Ferdinand this afternoon.As a Chelsea fan who has experienced the horrific abuse of black players (both our own and opposing players) at Chelsea throughout the 80's I agree that IF he is found guilty then he should receive the maximum penalty that can be imposed. However if the verdict is insufficient evidence and the case is dropped then so be it.As an aside though, it's interesting that not one of Chelsea's black players has come out and publically supported the allegations made by Anton Ferdinand. Given the high profile of these players and the senior standing the likes of Drogba, Anelka and Ashley Cole have at Chelsea, I would've thought that it would be noticable in their dealings with JT if they knew, or believed, him to be guilty. From what I have seen over the last couple of months before, during and after matches, they don't think he is. We shall see.
		
Click to expand...

Very well put. I feel the punishment given by the F.A was unfair to Liverpool. An 8 game ban affects the club more than the player. They should of slapped a 5 game ban on Suarez and a massive fine. As a Chelsea fan and former season ticket holder I hope for J.T's sake he is not guilty. If he is then it could be game over for his career internationally and domestically as there is no place anywhere for racism.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 21, 2011)

PieMan said:



			Apparently the CPS are due to announce their verdict on the ALLEGED (and that is all what it is at this stage everyone) John Terry comment to Anton Ferdinand this afternoon.As a Chelsea fan who has experienced the horrific abuse of black players (both our own and opposing players) at Chelsea throughout the 80's I agree that IF he is found guilty then he should receive the maximum penalty that can be imposed. However if the verdict is insufficient evidence and the case is dropped then so be it.As an aside though, it's interesting that not one of Chelsea's black players has come out and publically supported the allegations made by Anton Ferdinand. Given the high profile of these players and the senior standing the likes of Drogba, Anelka and Ashley Cole have at Chelsea, I would've thought that it would be noticable in their dealings with JT if they knew, or believed, him to be guilty. From what I have seen over the last couple of months before, during and after matches, they don't think he is. We shall see.
		
Click to expand...

But does Terry have to be a racist in order to use racist remarks? If they were used to get a reaction, which could lead to a player being sent off, then it could be construed as gamesmanship. Something his team mates might be okay with?


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Dec 21, 2011)

Suarez has been done over here by a kangaroo court. He's been labeled the worst thing you can be on the flimsiest of evidence and other peoples perceptions of what he meant. He's never once denied saying what he said, but for The Mirror to scream RACIST! At him today is merely the start of the hell for him for the rest of his time in this country. 
    If this charge had been brought before a (proper) court without any of the agendas that the FA have at the moment, it would be thrown out before it even got started. 
    If anything, Suarez was too honest because if he had just denied saying anything, there would've been absolutely no evidence whatsoever and would only have been one mans word against another and given Evra's previous "exaggerated and unreliable" evidence in a previous allegation (against Chelsea ground staff) he probably wouldn't even have been charged. 
The bottom line is that Suarez was making a mug of Evra that day Evra lashed out the only way he knows and started throwing accusations about (including accusing the referee I may add).
A scapegoat has been made and that's no justice.


----------



## A1ex (Dec 21, 2011)

Liverbirdie said:



			Again, you don't say if you feel Evra should be banned for references to Suarez's ethicity, or asking the ref if he was being booked because he is black...........
		
Click to expand...

To answer that we have to assume Liverpool's comments are true, which is imposible given how they've handled the situation. The logic displayed in that statement is akin to an 8 year old in a playground. Clearly published in the heat of the moment without a legal head checking it out.



Liverbirdie said:



			As Ive said Suarez should receive a ban, but all LFC fans are asking for is an even-handed stance.
		
Click to expand...

How can you know what is an even-handed stance at the moment? The Terry case hasn't been heard. I suspect Terry will get the same, if not more. If Terry did get a 12 game ban would Liverpool demand an extra 4 for Suarez to make it even? I think not....



Liverbirdie said:



			I have a mate who is a Premiership linesman, who is a scouser. When he has officiated at Old Trafford the likes of Giggs, Ferguson etc has asked "what are you doing here" and also made reference to being a Scouser. Same ball park? I dont think so, but I'd like to know where you draw the line, from your moral high horse?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure the same has been said to a Manc linesman or ref at Anfield. No moral high ground at all from me, just an outsider looking in with no bias at all. Liverpool can't win this one, they're only damaging themselves and their reputation.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 21, 2011)

Essex_Stu said:



			Very well put. I feel the punishment given by the F.A was unfair to Liverpool. An 8 game ban affects the club more than the player. They should of slapped a 5 game ban on Suarez and a massive fine. As a Chelsea fan and former season ticket holder I hope for J.T's sake he is not guilty. If he is then it could be game over for his career internationally and domestically as there is no place anywhere for racism.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree with the punishment being O.T.T

Yeah it was harsh, but the FA want to make an example, not only to the league, but to FIFA as well to show they will not stand for racial abuse, be it in the stands or on the pitch.

As for the ban affecting the team. They have a squad that includes a striker in Andy Carroll who they paid Â£35m for and Dirk Kuyt who is capable of getting goals. 

It aso give Dalgliesh a chance to splash out in January. Maybe spend Â£35m on another lemon to keep the bench warm :smirk:


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 21, 2011)

As far as I am aware, the fa penalty for racist abuse starts at a 7 games ban, so 8 is not surprising.

The odd thing is, you might not even get a 3 match ban for breaking someone's leg, and ending their carreer.


----------



## PieMan (Dec 21, 2011)

murphthemog said:



			But does Terry have to be a racist in order to use racist remarks? If they were used to get a reaction, which could lead to a player being sent off, then it could be construed as gamesmanship. Something his team mates might be okay with?
		
Click to expand...

Murph - no, I don't think you have to be a racist to use racist remarks, the same way that you are not a racist if you don't like specific people who are from different ethnic or racial backgrounds, but you do have friends that are.Re. your points on getting a reaction and gamesmanship, in the heat of the moment and with tensions already running high in that game, I very much doubt that thought would've even gone through JT's head. And again, do you think the likes of Drogba, Anelka and Cole would accept "it's ok lads, I was trying to get him sent off" as an acceptable excuse? I don't think they would.


----------



## Chrimbo (Dec 21, 2011)

PieMan said:



			As an aside though, it's interesting that not one of Chelsea's black players has come out and publically supported the allegations made by Anton Ferdinand. Given the high profile of these players and the senior standing the likes of Drogba, Anelka and Ashley Cole have at Chelsea, I would've thought that it would be noticable in their dealings with JT if they knew, or believed, him to be guilty. From what I have seen over the last couple of months before, during and after matches, they don't think he is. We shall see.
		
Click to expand...

Is this the old 'I can't be a racist cause I've got black friends' defense?


----------



## A1ex (Dec 21, 2011)

Atticus_Finch said:



			Suarez has been done over here by a kangaroo court. He's been labeled the worst thing you can be on the flimsiest of evidence and other peoples perceptions of what he meant. He's never once denied saying what he said, but for The Mirror to scream RACIST! At him today is merely the start of the hell for him for the rest of his time in this country.
		
Click to expand...

The evidence was his own words. Evra hasn't made anything up. In this day and age if you call someone an insult based on colour you'll be rightly branded a racist. 



Atticus_Finch said:



			If this charge had been brought before a (proper) court without any of the agendas that the FA have at the moment, it would be thrown out before it even got started.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose the Dutch FA had an agenda when they banned him for 11 games for biting someones ear last season?  



Atticus_Finch said:



			If anything, Suarez was too honest because if he had just denied saying anything, there would've been absolutely no evidence whatsoever and would only have been one mans word against another
		
Click to expand...

You're right here. If Suarez had denied it then unless it was captured on camera he'd have walked. However he knew what he said and didn't want to risk denying it, only for evidence to emerge as that would've been far, far worse.





Atticus_Finch said:



			The bottom line is that Suarez was making a mug of Evra that day Evra lashed out the only way he knows and started throwing accusations about (including accusing the referee I may add).
A scapegoat has been made and that's no justice.
		
Click to expand...

That isn't the bottom line at all and not even true. Has it entered your head that Suarez might just be guilty? Or is Evra the bad guy because you've decided he is? 

To sum up....A confession from Suarez and an independent commision that took 4-5 days to reach a verdict knows less than you? 

It's funny how most neutral fans see it one way and Liverpool fans the other.


----------



## PieMan (Dec 21, 2011)

Chrimbo said:



			Is this the old 'I can't be a racist cause I've got black friends' defense?
		
Click to expand...

No, it's the fact that football has come on so much in terms of racism over the last 20-30 years, and the standing, respect and influence that black and other coloured players have in the game now, that they just wouldn't stand for that from their team mates.


----------



## hangover (Dec 21, 2011)

I work with a load of liverpool fans and its seems that its ok to be racist as long as you play for liverpool as they cant seem to grasp that he has done anything wrong. There is no place in this world for racism at all its vile.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes, we all have some (or loads) of club bias. That is one of the main points. 

As I have said, Luis should be getting a ban. Evra should also, but not as long, if you take it on the FA's stance of refering to someones ethnicity.

We just want to be treated as others. The respect campaign started and stopped again in an MUFC v LFC game ate old trafford where macsherano was sent off, not a peep after that.


----------



## hangover (Dec 21, 2011)

Kopites in feeling hard done by shocker!!!!!!

I feel another march coming on


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Dec 21, 2011)

A1ex said:



			The evidence was his own words. Evra hasn't made anything up. In this day and age if you call someone an insult based on colour you'll be rightly branded a racist. 

What was the insult based on his colour please?



I suppose the Dutch FA had an agenda when they banned him for 11 games for biting someones ear last season?  

Irrelevant to this case



You're right here. If Suarez had denied it then unless it was captured on camera he'd have walked. However he knew what he said and didn't want to risk denying it, only for evidence to emerge as that would've been far, far worse.

Supposition.





That isn't the bottom line at all and not even true. Has it entered your head that Suarez might just be guilty? Or is Evra the bad guy because you've decided he is? 

To sum up....A confession from Suarez and an independent commision that took 4-5 days to reach a verdict knows less than you? 

It's funny how most neutral fans see it one way and Liverpool fans the other.
		
Click to expand...

Have you considered that there may be reasonable doubt and if this was brought to a "proper" court of law it would have been thrown out for lack of evidence on the same day?


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Dec 21, 2011)

Haven't quite got to grips with the "Quote from thread" facility yet.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 21, 2011)

Atticus_Finch said:



			Have you considered that there may be reasonable doubt and if this was brought to a "proper" court of law it would have been thrown out for lack of evidence on the same day?
		
Click to expand...

How can there be "reasonable doubt" if he admitted saying it?


----------



## A1ex (Dec 21, 2011)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yes, we all have some (or loads) of club bias. That is one of the main points. 

As I have said, Luis should be getting a ban. Evra should also, but not as long, if you take it on the FA's stance of refering to someones ethnicity.

We just want to be treated as others. The respect campaign started and stopped again in an MUFC v LFC game ate old trafford where macsherano was sent off, not a peep after that.
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool are a great club and one of those clubs who used to do things the right way. I feel disappointed in how you've handled it, no bias mate. You should be way above this sort of stuff. 

To be fair Mascherano had about 10 warnings in that game, he deserved to go. Other players have been sent off for dissent since that day, so not sure what your point is on that issue? Wayne Rooney even got a 3 game ban for swearing last season. Swearing at a football match, who'd have thought it?

Back to Suarez, he really doesn't help himself. Everytime I've seen him play he's look good minus finishing but shouts abuse at teammates for not passing, linesman, refs and throws himself to the floor if someone comes within a foot of him. He's one of those players who makes you hate what football has become.


----------



## RichardC (Dec 21, 2011)

Seen a tweet that Terry has been charged with racial abuse. Court in February.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 21, 2011)

RichardC said:



			Seen a tweet that Terry has been charged with racial abuse. Court in February.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-16284813


----------



## A1ex (Dec 21, 2011)

Atticus_Finch said:



			Have you considered that there may be reasonable doubt and if this was brought to a "proper" court of law it would have been thrown out for lack of evidence on the same day?
		
Click to expand...

He didn't deny it though, he confessed. The only debate was the context the insult was used in. 

As I said earlier, Liverpool should've told him he made a mistake and played it the right way. Apology, meeting with Evra, shaking hands, donation to the Kick It Out campaign and a self imposed 4 game ban by Liverpool. The FA would've been delighted at the self-policing by one of England's top clubs. Then the matter is done and sorted by start of November, leaving everyone to move on. As it is, the whole thing is going to drag on for another 6 weeks and be used as an excuse if Liverpool finish outside the Top 4 or fail to win anything. I just the feeling that Ferguson and Manchester United will finally snap soon and Evra may take legal action. That's the last thing English football needs, a nasty battle between two of the biggest clubs.


----------



## A1ex (Dec 21, 2011)

Gareth said:



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-16284813

Click to expand...

Terry is in real trouble. If found guilty he'll be looking at a massive ban, aswell as a criminal conviction. His England days would be gone and I imagine Chelsea would sweep him out in the summer.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2011)

A1ex said:



			Liverpool are a great club and one of those clubs who used to do things the right way. I feel disappointed in how you've handled it, no bias mate. You should be way above this sort of stuff. 

To be fair Mascherano had about 10 warnings in that game, he deserved to go. Other players have been sent off for dissent since that day, so not sure what your point is on that issue? Wayne Rooney even got a 3 game ban for swearing last season. Swearing at a football match, who'd have thought it?

Back to Suarez, he really doesn't help himself. Everytime I've seen him play he's look good minus finishing but shouts abuse at teammates for not passing, linesman, refs and throws himself to the floor if someone comes within a foot of him. He's one of those players who makes you hate what football has become.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, we haven't handled it the right way (with hindsight). I am not someone who has the LFC biassed glasses on when talking about footy, although you should fight your team/city's cause when attacked.

However, I wont be blinded by the obvious. I agree Luis isn't the most "well balanced" player (when it suits him), or put plainly he does dive. What does my head in is when people call him a acheat for the Ghana "save". I think most footballers would have done the same, I dont remember the same outcry when Phil Neville done it for Everton in a derby match. Ok we scored from the pen and won, but it was exactly the same event.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 21, 2011)

Liverbirdie said:



			What does my head in is when people call him a acheat for the Ghana "save". I think most footballers would have done the same, I dont remember the same outcry when Phil Neville done it for Everton in a derby match. Ok we scored from the pen and won, but it was exactly the same event.
		
Click to expand...

What did it for alot of people was the fact he handled the ball on the line, stopping a clear goal, rightly get sent off, then celebrated after the kick was missed and subsequently Ghana went out.

If he hadn't celebrated and had just disappeared down the tunnel I dont think there would have been such a "hoo-har".


----------



## A1ex (Dec 21, 2011)

Liverbirdie said:



			I agree, we haven't handled it the right way (with hindsight). I am not someone who has the LFC biassed glasses on when talking about footy, although you should fight your team/city's cause when attacked.

However, I wont be blinded by the obvious. I agree Luis isn't the most "well balanced" player (when it suits him), or put plainly he does dive. What does my head in is when people call him a acheat for the Ghana "save". I think most footballers would have done the same, I dont remember the same outcry when Phil Neville done it for Everton in a derby match. Ok we scored from the pen and won, but it was exactly the same event.
		
Click to expand...

I remember that game and Neville incident. I said at the time he should've been give an extra 3 game ban for breaking the spirit of the game. Pure cheating. I actually think Suarez's handball wasn't as bad as he had less time to think.

The World Cup incident was bad but it's the diving and constant appeals that gets me. Sure theres other divers out there like Nani and Drogba but Suarez is on a whole new level. He goes out to con the ref and get opposite players sent off before scoring goals. Someone of his quality should have more than 5 league goals.


----------



## smange (Dec 21, 2011)

Liverbirdie said:



			What does my head in is when people call him a acheat for the Ghana "save". I think most footballers would have done the same, I dont remember the same outcry when Phil Neville done it for Everton in a derby match. Ok we scored from the pen and won, but it was exactly the same event.
		
Click to expand...

So by that reasoning it must really do your head in that people have for 25 years been calling Maradonna a cheat

Or is that not ok because he wasnt a Liverpool player and it was against England


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 21, 2011)

Gareth said:



			What did it for alot of people was the fact he handled the ball on the line, stopping a clear goal, rightly get sent off, then celebrated after the kick was missed and subsequently Ghana went out.

If he hadn't celebrated and had just disappeared down the tunnel I dont think there would have been such a "hoo-har".
		
Click to expand...

I dont agree Gareth i would have done the same the very same , take the sending off for my team & country , & i would have jumped for joy when it was missed ..


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 21, 2011)

Suarez 8 match ban; he admitted it but in mitigation said the context, in his own country, is different. So should every foreign national in this country be allowed to break a law if that law doesn't exist in their home country?

Is 8 matches too harsh when compared to the penalties received for other types of offences? Maybe it should be viewed that other sentences are too lenient.

Should Evra have received a ban, is he serial recipient of racism or does he cry wolf? I can't quite understand why Evra is suddenly in dock for being racially abused - don't forget, Suarez admitted it. Maybe Evra reports it more often than others because he refuses to be quiet about it. Maybe knowing thjat, other teams target his sensitivity.

In the greater scheme of things Suarez is a cynical player at best, and with that in mind got his just desserts. And if Terry is found guilty of the same I hope he suffers at least the same punishment.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2011)

smange said:



			So by that reasoning it must really do your head in that people have for 25 years been calling Maradonna a cheat

Or is that not ok because he wasnt a Liverpool player and it was against England

Click to expand...

I dont mate, Scouse not English. Not as good a handball by Joe Jordan at Anfield, which got you to one of the world cups in the first place, not many since I've noticed.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2011)

bladeplayer said:



			I dont agree Gareth i would have done the same the very same , take the sending off for my team & country , & i would have jumped for joy when it was missed ..
		
Click to expand...

+1 bladeplayer. If an English player had done the same and we then got in the final, he would be a national hero.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 21, 2011)

bladeplayer said:



			I dont agree Gareth i would have done the same the very same , take the sending off for my team & country , & i would have jumped for joy when it was missed ..
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			+1 bladeplayer. If an English player had done the same and we then got in the final, he would be a national hero.
		
Click to expand...


So you would stand on the side line, juming for joy, happy as larry that your blatent cheating has earned your country a win and a place in a world cup final.

Do you also tee your ball up in the rough


----------



## bigfoot1985 (Dec 21, 2011)

this discussion is getting out of hand, its all about suarez and his 8 match ban nothing to do with his handball.

Im a big liverpool fan and yes i do think its a harsh decision to get a 8 match ban but any supporter would if it was their player. At the end of the day its one players word against the other. And the FA have surprisingly gone with man united side of the story surprise surprise!!

I think lfc will appeal against the case and he will probably get a 2 match reduction. Racism shouldnt be aloud in any sport. Fair dues to suarez for admitting he called evra a negro and also saying he didnt hear evra insult him even though evra has admitted he did. Obviously we will be waiting to see what action will be taken against him!!

As someone as said if this was a court case it would lead to nothing due to not enough evidence.

Imagine the scenario, someone goes into town calls someone a racist name and then they report it to the police, nothing would come of it!!

Footballers do need to man up abit in my opinion...

Look at leicester tigers tuilagi punching incident on chris ashton, manu got a 4 week ban for that, imagine if that was in a football match!!


----------



## smange (Dec 21, 2011)

Liverbirdie said:



			I dont mate, Scouse not English. Not as good a handball by Joe Jordan at Anfield, which got you to one of the world cups in the first place, not many since I've noticed.
		
Click to expand...

Perfect example and well put but we Scottish football fans have been saying since then that using your hand to get an advantage is perfectly acceptable, hence no complaints about Maradona

Back on topic though, I think you are letting your allegiance to your club cloud your judgement on this

Suarez has admitted calling Evra a name relating to the colour of his skin, that is racial abuse. Im not for one second saying Suarez is a rascist but he committed an offence against the rules of the F.A and has been rightly punished. 

As I said earlier in the thread, if you or I had said it while sitting in the stand watching a match we would be arrested and face a ban from all football grounds in the country. Maybe Suarez and Liverpool should think about that and be grateful that its only 8 games and Â£40K


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2011)

Gareth said:



			So you would stand on the side line, juming for joy, happy as larry that your blatent cheating has earned your country a win and a place in a world cup final.

Do you also tee your ball up in the rough 

Click to expand...

Of course, don't you???


----------



## smange (Dec 21, 2011)

bigfoot1985 said:



			this discussion is getting out of hand, its all about suarez and his 8 match ban nothing to do with his handball.

Im a big liverpool fan and yes i do think its a harsh decision to get a 8 match ban but any supporter would if it was their player.* At the end of the day its one players word against the other. And the FA have surprisingly gone with man united side of the story surprise surprise*!!
		
Click to expand...

No it wasnt and no they havent.

Suarez *ADMITTED* he said it. Case closed


----------



## One Planer (Dec 21, 2011)

Liverbirdie said:



			Of course, don't you???
		
Click to expand...

Only if I've already coughed loudly on my opponents down swing


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2011)

smange said:



			Perfect example and well put but we Scottish football fans have been saying since then that using your hand to get an advantage is perfectly acceptable, hence no complaints about Maradona

Back on topic though, I think you are letting your allegiance to your club cloud your judgement on this

Suarez has admitted calling Evra a name relating to the colour of his skin, that is racial abuse. Im not for one second saying Suarez is a rascist but he committed an offence against the rules of the F.A and has been rightly punished. 

As I said earlier in the thread, if you or I had said it while sitting in the stand watching a match we would be arrested and face a ban from all football grounds in the country. Maybe Suarez and Liverpool should think about that and be grateful that its only 8 games and Â£40K
		
Click to expand...

Not so much on this subject though, as I have said from the beginning he should be banned.

However, if on Saturday someone called someone a ginger ba****d or a fat git, or a porridge*** and someone was banned for say 4 games, there would be uproar. I am all for punishment, and yes even to LFC players, but as long as it is evenhanded and proportionate. Rascism is a cancer that needs stamping out, but dont throw the baby out with the bathwater.

Scotland, a bastion of non-cheating, I'll have to remember that.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2011)

Gareth said:



			Only if I've already coughed loudly on my opponents down swing 

Click to expand...

Farting is better, and it annoys them more. It is also has a 87.64% chance of also drifting in their direction.

My drifting stats are up this year, nearly into the nineties.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 21, 2011)

Liverbirdie said:



			I am all for punishment, and yes even to LFC players, but as long as it is evenhanded and proportionate. Rascism is a cancer that needs stamping out, but dont throw the baby out with the bathwater.
		
Click to expand...

Someone commented earlier (I forget who) saying that the FA's minumum punishment for racism on the pitch is either 6 or 7 games. Is that not proportionate to what he's received?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2011)

Anyhow, I'm off to Wigan. I'll try to stay off the pies, but will fail miserably.

Anyone else out at matches tonight?

I really hope there are four highly controversial decisions in every match tonight, for some reason. I can't think of why though. I can't get that smiley up, so I will whistle for you, innocently......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2011)

Gareth said:



			Someone commented earlier (I forget who) saying that the FA's minumum punishment for racism on the pitch is either 6 or 7 games. Is that not proportionate to what he's received?
		
Click to expand...

Is that set in stone? Don't believe all you hear on the internet, also never seen that sort of ban before, have you?


----------



## One Planer (Dec 21, 2011)

Liverbirdie said:



			Is that set in stone? Don't believe all you hear on the internet, also never seen that sort of ban before, have you?
		
Click to expand...

Taken from the BBC

   1988: Paul Davis (9 matches for punching opponent)
â€¢ 1995: Eric Cantona (9 months for attacking supporter)
â€¢ 1998: Paolo di Canio (11 matches for pushing referee)
â€¢ 2003: Mark Bosnich (9 months for failed drugs test)
â€¢ 2003: Rio Ferdinand (8 months for failing to take drugs test)
â€¢ 2005: David Prutton (10 matches for pushing referee)

All completley different circumstances I agree. Seems the FA like to dish out a hefty ban now and again.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 21, 2011)

Gareth said:



			Taken from the BBC

   1988: Paul Davis (9 matches for punching opponent)
â€¢ 1995: Eric Cantona (9 months for attacking supporter)
â€¢ 1998: Paolo di Canio (11 matches for pushing referee)
â€¢ 2003: Mark Bosnich (9 months for failed drugs test)
â€¢ 2003: Rio Ferdinand (8 months for failing to take drugs test)
â€¢ 2005: David Prutton (10 matches for pushing referee)

All completley different circumstances I agree. Seems the FA like to dish out a hefty ban now and again.
		
Click to expand...

Good research, none for rascism, as you say, though.

My diadora borg elite are on now, just going out the door.....


----------



## smange (Dec 21, 2011)

Liverbirdie said:



			Scotland, a bastion of non-cheating, I'll have to remember that.
		
Click to expand...

Spur of the moment handballs are part and parcel of the game, its funny how its only an outcry when it happens to your team.

I have lived in Ireland for nearly 20 years now and it was hilarious listening to mates complaining about Thierry Henry a couple of years ago when his handball put paid to their world cup qualification and they wanted the match replayed and Henry banned but conveniently forget that for nearly 25 years they have laughed about the Maradona incident.

As I say, in my opinion Suarez is lucky to get what he got, Â£40K is pennies to him. Both him and the club should just move on now before it gets even messier


----------



## bigfoot1985 (Dec 21, 2011)

smange said:



			No it wasnt and no they havent.

Suarez *ADMITTED* he said it. Case closed
		
Click to expand...

yes he admitted calling him a negro in which he also said in Uruguay its not known as an offensive word!! 

Doesnt mean case closed at all


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 21, 2011)

bigfoot1985 said:



			yes he admitted calling him a negro in which he also said in Uruguay its not known as an offensive word!! 

Doesnt mean case closed at all
		
Click to expand...

Should have asked for the case to be heard in Uraguay then shouldn't he? As it is, in this country, it is offensive and so he got a ban... Case Closed.........Unless you think that we should observe laws from other countries...


----------



## bigfoot1985 (Dec 21, 2011)

bluewolf said:



			Should have asked for the case to be heard in Uraguay then shouldn't he? As it is, in this country, it is offensive and so he got a ban... Case Closed.........Unless you think that we should observe laws from other countries...
		
Click to expand...

haha good point, my bad!!

Would be interesting to hear what evra said to him


----------



## A1ex (Dec 21, 2011)

bigfoot1985 said:



			yes he admitted calling him a negro in which he also said in Uruguay its not known as an offensive word!! 

Doesnt mean case closed at all
		
Click to expand...

You can't be for real. If so, good luck as you'll need it.

The confession means he's guilty of using racist insults. No debate. The game was played in Liverpool, England. Ergo, Uruguay has nothing to do with it. 

Your logic is the same as someone from S.Arabia chopping someones hand off because he caught them stealing and using the 'It's OK in my country' excuse.

It just doesn't wash.


----------



## bigfoot1985 (Dec 21, 2011)

A1ex said:



			You can't be for real. If so, good luck as you'll need it.

The confession means he's guilty of using racist insults. No debate. The game was played in Liverpool, England. Ergo, Uruguay has nothing to do with it. 

Your logic is the same as someone from S.Arabia chopping someones hand off because he caught them stealing and using the 'It's OK in my country' excuse.

It just doesn't wash.
		
Click to expand...

alright chap, keep your hair on!!


----------



## A1ex (Dec 21, 2011)

Anyone know if Suarez is playing tonight? Backed Liverpool in a treble :mmm:


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 21, 2011)

Gareth said:



			So you would stand on the side line, juming for joy, happy as larry that your blatent cheating has earned your country a win and a place in a world cup final.

Do you also tee your ball up in the rough 

Click to expand...

 Answer to the 1st part Boody Sure I would .. 

In golf im the referee mate , not in football or rugby , played soccer at a decent level & every team  broke or bent the rules when they could , your hardly that nieve you think it doesnt go on , diving , handball , slight jersey tug , hand in the ruck in rubgy , .. come on mate , he broke the rule (handball) got caught & got punished (sent off) . he coulda let it by him goal stands & they are out of final ,  if you scored a goal & you were a yard offside was that cheating ? would you tell the ref & say dont award that matey i was slightly off , ? you ask any of the guys on here that play competitive sport have they never broken a rule ? as there is no ref on the course in golf your obliged to police  it yourself ,


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 21, 2011)

Before I have my say i will admit to being a Liverpool fan, but I am on the fence regarding hte handling of this incident.

I think the fact that Suarez did not deny what he said shows it is not a racist remark in his native language. Many different translations for the word Negrito: 
Endearing term meaning sweetheart,
Little black man.
Just a couple of meanings I have found. Should Suarez be banned for using this word......very difficult to say. He did not see anything wrong with using it, he is new to England and was ignorant to what would be classified as racist in this country. Now an Englishman making a racist remark is totally different. Someone like Terry knows exactly what he is saying so is doing it with the intention of making an insult.

Look at it another way. Players insult each other all the time on the pitch it has and always will happen. Now racist remarks have no place in the game. Has Scholes ever been called a Ginger Tosser? Frank Lampard a southern poof? Alan Shearer a Geordie twat? You will probably hear these terms on the pitch in every game and nothing is said about it as you hear them all the time, even in brit flick films. But maybe if the same type of remarks are used in another country it may be different. All Suarez thought he was doing was using a term that is accepted in his country as not being a racist remark. 

No I am not racist and do not care about the north south divide as I am from the Midlands and have mates from all over the British isles.

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## One Planer (Dec 21, 2011)

bladeplayer said:



			Answer to the 1st part Boody Sure I would .. 

In golf im the referee mate , not in football or rugby , played soccer at a decent level & every team  broke or bent the rules when they could , your hardly that nieve you think it doesnt go on , diving , handball , slight jersey tug , hand in the ruck in rubgy , .. come on mate
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree but, as you say, that's what the ref is there for. If HE deems it a foul, he'll blow the whistle. Fans, rightly, complain when the ref blows the whistle for every little tug, dive etc. Some referees let the game flow, others dont but at the end of the day (to use a football term) It's the refs call.




			if you scored a goal & you were a yard offside was that cheating ? would you tell the ref & say dont award that matey i was slightly off , ?
		
Click to expand...

I too played football to a decent level when I was younger (Goalkeeper) and I lost count the number of times a striker would bomb through on goal and smash it into the back of the net (me having seen the flag go up and stop) then turn round and put his hands on his head. You're not watching the linesman or ref, or at least you shouldn't be.

My point about teeing up in te rough was kind of tonge in cheek  comment and an attempt to make a point (poorly) that cheating is cheating no matter how you dress it up.


----------



## Shaunmg (Dec 21, 2011)

smange said:



			No it wasnt and no they havent.

Suarez *ADMITTED* he said it. Case closed
		
Click to expand...


Sorry but you are wrong.

He admitted to nothing and completely denied making a racist remark. He clarified what he said. His clarification is not an admission to guilt. He did not use the word negro he used the word negrito. Much of the press are interpreting his clarification as an admission to guilt. Not so 

Negrito does not translate to the word negro in English. In fact there is no direct translation of the word. In the same way as Jock, Scouse or Taffy would not translate into Spanish. There is no dispute negrito is not considered offensive in South America, just as Taffy would not be here. The tribunal took it upon themselves to interpret word negrito as racist. How can they possibly interpret a word often used in a friendly manner in Suarezâ€™s tongue into an offensive word in England.

Iâ€™m convinced it would not stand up in proper court. He is being used as a scapegoat to demonstrate to FIFA and UEFA. Look thatâ€™s how we deal with racism. That is not justice


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 21, 2011)

I had an idea it was in jest mate so no bother  , & i totaly  see your point in cheating is cheating but in contact sports alot more goes on , i think golf is unique in the fact we call fouls on ourselves ..  guilty of bending the rules (Cheating) in the other sports mate did it too many times to lie about it , its the refs job to spot it is my opinion on that as wrong as that may seem , as im my own ref in golf i call it ..


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 21, 2011)

Shaunmg said:



Sorry but you are wrong.

He admitted to nothing and completely denied making a racist remark. He clarified what he said. His clarification is not an admission to guilt. He did not use the word negro he used the word negrito. Much of the press are interpreting his clarification as an admission to guilt. Not so 

Negrito does not translate to the word negro in English. In fact there is no direct translation of the word. In the same way as Jock, Scouse or Taffy would not translate into Spanish. There is no dispute negrito is not considered offensive in South America, just as Taffy would not be here. The tribunal took it upon themselves to interpret word negrito as racist. How can they possibly interpret a word often used in a friendly manner in Suarezâ€™s tongue into an offensive word in England.

Iâ€™m convinced it would not stand up in proper court. He is being used as a scapegoat to demonstrate to FIFA and UEFA. Look thatâ€™s how we deal with racism. That is not justice

Click to expand...

I was going to argue the toss with you till I Googled its use in Uraguay - note, not the Spanish usage but the Uraguayan. You're 100% right. In Uraguay its the same as if we'd said "pal."

I think there's a good possibility he's been shafted. Whatever, there's reasonable doubt...


----------



## bigfoot1985 (Dec 21, 2011)

Shaunmg said:



Sorry but you are wrong.

He admitted to nothing and completely denied making a racist remark. He clarified what he said. His clarification is not an admission to guilt. He did not use the word negro he used the word negrito. Much of the press are interpreting his clarification as an admission to guilt. Not so 

Negrito does not translate to the word negro in English. In fact there is no direct translation of the word. In the same way as Jock, Scouse or Taffy would not translate into Spanish. There is no dispute negrito is not considered offensive in South America, just as Taffy would not be here. The tribunal took it upon themselves to interpret word negrito as racist. How can they possibly interpret a word often used in a friendly manner in Suarezâ€™s tongue into an offensive word in England.

Iâ€™m convinced it would not stand up in proper court. He is being used as a scapegoat to demonstrate to FIFA and UEFA. Look thatâ€™s how we deal with racism. That is not justice

Click to expand...

exactly whay i was saying in an earlier post that in Uruguay it is not known to be an offensive word so its not CASE CLOSED at all!!


----------



## A1ex (Dec 21, 2011)

He didn't say that though, he said negro. His defence was Negrito to start with but it changed.

Also why on earth would someone like Suarez use a friendly term to an opposing player at least ten times, when they were having a heated battle that threatened to spill over into physical violence? Makes no sense.


----------



## bigfoot1985 (Dec 21, 2011)

quote - It is key to note that Patrice Evra himself in his written statement in this case said 'I don't think that Luis Suarez is racist'.  The FA in their opening remarks accepted that Luis Suarez was not racist.

So why the long ban??


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 21, 2011)

A1ex said:



			He didn't say that though, he said negro. His defence was Negrito to start with but it changed.

Also why on earth would someone like Suarez use a friendly term to an opposing player at least ten times, when they were having a heated battle that threatened to spill over into physical violence? Makes no sense.
		
Click to expand...

And as in my previous post, look up the usage. In Spain and Mexico Negrito and Negro are derogative and in Chile, Argentino & Uraguay they mean "pal." As in "what's your problem pal," i.e. not necessarily a term of enderment but equally not derogatory.

At the end of the day, naive or not, he's guilty of using it in this country and not Uraguay but there is, possibly, some mitigation.


----------



## A1ex (Dec 21, 2011)

bigfoot1985 said:



			quote - It is key to note that Patrice Evra himself in his written statement in this case said 'I don't think that Luis Suarez is racist'.  The FA in their opening remarks accepted that Luis Suarez was not racist.

So why the long ban??
		
Click to expand...

You can make a racist comment without being inherently racist. One moment of madness etc.

Luis hasn't been charged with being a racist person, he's been charged with using a racially insulting term. That is the rather huge difference.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm black British and some of the comments on this thread have saddened me immensely. Make as many excuses for Suarez as you want it only serves to reinforce the excuse culture in this country surrounding any form of discrimination be that sexism, homophobia, racism etc


----------



## bigfoot1985 (Dec 21, 2011)

yes but also the problem is if it was the other way round the whole thing is look upon differently isnt it!!


----------



## Atticus_Finch (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm white British. Don't quite know what difference it makes.


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 21, 2011)

Tiger said:



			I'm black British and some of the comments on this thread have saddened me immensely. Make as many excuses for Suarez as you want it only serves to reinforce the excuse culture in this country surrounding any form of discrimination be that sexism, homophobia, racism etc 

Click to expand...

People are not making excuses for Suarez, racism has no place in the modern world. What people are saying is Suarez used a term that is not considered racist in his native country that he grew up in. He was naive and did not realise what he said was wrong, why would he admit to it if he thought it was. It was only Evra's word against Suarez.


----------



## bigfoot1985 (Dec 21, 2011)

ok what i am saying is, in my home town a white girl got attacked on the high street. The attackers were samalians and the white girl has pressed charges for an racist attack. This went to court and to no surprise they got away with it even know there was cctv of the whole incident. 

So what im saying is if this was 4 white girls attacking a black girl... you know the answer yourself


----------



## Tiger (Dec 21, 2011)

Just reinforcing my point fellas


----------



## jammag (Dec 21, 2011)

The problem I see in this country is that most of the country is white. So more than likely have not ever come across racist abuse aimed at themselves, me included. Now I do not know how it feels to be racially abused but I imagine it is some of the worse abuse you could possibly face as it isnt a choice as to what race you are born and people should be proud of who they are not feel ashamed about being born white, asian, black or anything else. I dont think anyone unless they have been through it themselves can comment on if they would find that remark offensive. I find it very hard for people to say oh its fine because it isnt derogatory in his homelands. That makes no difference what so ever. When you live in a country you abide by there rules, you wouldnt go drive a car in the left hand lane in the us just because its ok to do so in your own country? What also saddens me is how peoples views on this matter are affected by the club they support in most cases you need to look at this in other ways than just man utd v liverpool this is a real life scenario between 2 human beings.

Now with the suarez incident hes admitted to using a word and evra found it offensive. Evra reported the racist remarks, not reporting someone for being a racist. In fact I believe evra in his evidence said he did not believe suarez is a racist person but he still found those remarks offensive. I think liverpool have not done themselves any favours by letting dalgleish keep talking about it in press conferences calling evra a liar, where as fergie just purely said if he wishes to report it and follow it through that they will support him and it was left at that. I dont believe suarez can be prosecuted unless evra wishes to follow it up with the police. Where as I believe terrys went to the police because it was reported and ferdinand said he was happy to press charges if he is guilty. What I find interesting is the fact suddenly chelsea have gone and sorted out a deal very quickly for another england defender so i am guessing there maybe something in it but who knows until its gone through the courts.


----------



## jammag (Dec 21, 2011)

bigfoot1985 said:



			ok what i am saying is, in my home town a white girl got attacked on the high street. The attackers were samalians and the white girl has pressed charges for an racist attack. This went to court and to no surprise they got away with it even know there was cctv of the whole incident. 

So what im saying is if this was 4 white girls attacking a black girl... you know the answer yourself
		
Click to expand...

im sorry but that is a terrible thing to say. thats basically saying samalians natives can get away with attacking other races but whites cant. It may not of been a racist attack they could of done it because she was female. Without backing it up with evidence how can you judge that it was a racist attack or was it just because it was 4 somalians that you assume it must of been a racist attack?


----------



## Scouser (Dec 21, 2011)

bladeplayer said:



			Surely if it went to the police & they found him not guilty on the same evidence  he can sue the FA out the door ...
		
Click to expand...

I would very much doubt it.....

I work with the police a lot in my job and at times they dont have enough evidence to convict....dont forget a court of law MUST BE 100% certain you are guilty.  Because of my job i can sometimes work on the balance of probability that it happened .....be it 49 - 51%.... my reaction has to be proportionate to the incident though!


----------



## smange (Dec 21, 2011)

Shaunmg said:



Sorry but you are wrong.

He admitted to nothing and completely denied making a racist remark. He clarified what he said. His clarification is not an admission to guilt. He did not use the word negro he used the word negrito. Much of the press are interpreting his clarification as an admission to guilt. Not so 

Negrito does not translate to the word negro in English. In fact there is no direct translation of the word. In the same way as Jock, Scouse or Taffy would not translate into Spanish. There is no dispute negrito is not considered offensive in South America, just as Taffy would not be here. The tribunal took it upon themselves to interpret word negrito as racist. How can they possibly interpret a word often used in a friendly manner in Suarezâ€™s tongue into an offensive word in England.

Iâ€™m convinced it would not stand up in proper court. He is being used as a scapegoat to demonstrate to FIFA and UEFA. Look thatâ€™s how we deal with racism. That is not justice

Click to expand...

So it means pal??

Would he have used the same term if it had been Ryan Giggs that he had the tussle with?

If the answer to that is no then he has brought the colour of Evras skin into it therefore making it a rascist and offensive comment

Let me ask you this

If I was sitting behind you at a match and called an opposing black player "negrito" would you think I was calling him pal or would you think I was insulting him?


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 21, 2011)

Tiger said:



			I'm black British and some of the comments on this thread have saddened me immensely. Make as many excuses for Suarez as you want it only serves to reinforce the excuse culture in this country surrounding any form of discrimination be that sexism, homophobia, racism etc 

Click to expand...

So what were the excuses and what were valid comments raised by posters? And if you feel there have been racist comments report them to the mods.

My defence of Suarez is based on the semantics between Spannish/Mexican & Spannish/Uraguayan. If you feel that I'm wrong then debate it.

With regard to racial discrimination; I've experienced it whilst living abroad, inc being stabbed for it, and I've experienced it many times in this country. Apart from one or two posts in this thread I don't make the same leap you have...


----------



## Tiger (Dec 21, 2011)

Hobbit said:



			So what were the excuses and what were valid comments raised by posters? And if you feel there have been racist comments report them to the mods.

My defence of Suarez is based on the semantics between Spannish/Mexican & Spannish/Uraguayan. If you feel that I'm wrong then debate it.

With regard to racial discrimination; I've experienced it whilst living abroad, inc being stabbed for it, and I've experienced it many times in this country. Apart from one or two posts in this thread I don't make the same leap you have...
		
Click to expand...

I've not accused anyone of being racist on this thread. And have made my point already. This perspective has been echoed by others. My issue lies with claims of semantics. There are none. Suarez used a term that Evra felt was racially offensive. He's admitted to using the term. The independent FA panel has deemed that it was reasonable for Evra to find the term racially offensive. Whether or not he knew the term could be deemed offensive in this country is irrelevant. The minimum punishment the FA can dish out is 7 games he got 8. 

Club allegiance is clouding the issue. It's akin to excusing sexist comments at the office Xmas party as banter or using the word gay as a negative adjective.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 21, 2011)

Having read through this it does seem to be getting a tad out of hand and a little personal and nationalistic and club loyalties shine through. Nothing wrong with that and as a proud England and Fulham fan I like to stand up in any football debate. Just needs refocussing a little on here and looking back at the OP. I don't think anyone will be able to say with cast iron certainty except Suarez and Evra exactly what was said and by whom.

He's had his punishment and its up to Liverpool now to decide to back the player and appeal or take it and do without him. The same with Terry. Now he's going to be charged, let the law takes it course and then see what punishment if any the FA hand out afterwards although I'd say any custodial sentence will be the end of his England days.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 21, 2011)

bigfoot1985 said:



			yes but also the problem is if it was the other way round the whole thing is look upon differently isnt it!!
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Having read through this it does seem to be getting a tad out of hand and a little personal and nationalistic and club loyalties shine through. Nothing wrong with that and as a proud England and Fulham fan I like to stand up in any football debate. Just needs refocussing a little on here and looking back at the OP. I don't think anyone will be able to say with cast iron certainty except Suarez and Evra exactly what was said and by whom.

He's had his punishment and its up to Liverpool now to decide to back the player and appeal or take it and do without him. The same with Terry. Now he's going to be charged, let the law takes it course and then see what punishment if any the FA hand out afterwards although I'd say any custodial sentence will be the end of his England days.
		
Click to expand...

I think I read earlier Homer that the maximum sentence the law carrier for what he has been charged with is a Â£2500 fine!

I think he could find that in his cars ash tray. Pisses me off :rant:


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 21, 2011)

And to top it all off, the mighty 'Tics have held Liverpool to a draw... No doubt dalgliesh will blame the result on the distraction of the Suarez case....


----------



## rosecott (Dec 21, 2011)

bigfoot1985 said:



			ok what i am saying is, in my home town a white girl got attacked on the high street. The attackers were samalians and the white girl has pressed charges for an racist attack. This went to court and to no surprise they got away with it even know there was cctv of the whole incident. 

So what im saying is if this was 4 white girls attacking a black girl... you know the answer yourself
		
Click to expand...

Is no-one else appalled by this posting?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2011)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Now he's going to be charged, let the law takes it course and then see what punishment if any the FA hand out afterwards although I'd say any custodial sentence will be the end of his England days.
		
Click to expand...

Just being found guilty will be enough. And a 2.5k fine is the tops. Sad but true.
But the damage to his reputation and earning power will be far greater


----------



## bigfoot1985 (Dec 22, 2011)

ok i just have to accept the 8 match ban.. he will become a better player from this!! you'll never walk alone..


----------



## bozza (Dec 22, 2011)

Don't know if this has been mentioned as I haven't read through all the posts.

A few Liverpool fans are saying this ban will ruin his career and affect his family and its not right people ribbing him and Liverpool fans about it!

By the end of the season it will have been forgotten about and no one will care and I'm sorry if liverpool fans don't like the stick he and them are getting but I'm sure they were loving it when Ferdinand got banned a few years ago for missing a drugs test.

Im sure Suarez isn't racist or Ferdinand a druggie but they both made stupid mistakes and got punished heavily for it.


----------



## G1BB0 (Dec 22, 2011)

amen

on Terry, he will also then be up infront of the FA after the court case if found guilty and will probably get the same if not more than Suarez. May well be the last he plays for England (no loss there, he makes Mertesacker look quick)


----------



## One Planer (Dec 22, 2011)

Luis suarez is in even more trouble.

Aston Villa are complaining to the F.A after Suarez apparently called Emile Heskey a 'striker'.

:rofl:


----------



## Naybrains (Dec 22, 2011)

Gareth said:



			Luis suarez is in even more trouble.

Aston Villa are complaining to the F.A after Suarez apparently called Emile Heskey a 'striker'.

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Good one..


----------



## A1ex (Dec 22, 2011)

Those t-shirts :rofl:The sight of Suarez wearing a t-shirt with his own face on just shows how mind-bogglingly ridiculous it was.

The whole thing is all down to Dalglish. Watched the game last night desperately hoping for a Liverpool win (fourfold) and saw nothing but inept decisions on tactics and subs from him. Â£80m on Carroll, Downing and Henderson....deary me.


----------



## Mr_T (Dec 22, 2011)

It says on bbc sport that if Suarez loses his appeal there is a possibility of the ban being increased, I don't really see why he's appealing to be honest, the ban won't be completely overturned as the fa want to show that they are clamping down on this, and the maximum it can be reduced by is one game so it appears to me that Suarez is fighting a losing battle on this one


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2011)

Mr_T said:



			It says on bbc sport that if Suarez loses his appeal there is a possibility of the ban being increased, I don't really see why he's appealing to be honest, the ban won't be completely overturned as the fa want to show that they are clamping down on this, and the maximum it can be reduced by is one game so it appears to me that Suarez is fighting a losing battle on this one
		
Click to expand...

But the point is he can keep playing until the hearing and so is available now for all the Christmas and New year games


----------



## Shaunmg (Dec 23, 2011)

The fact that there is so much differing opinion on this issue it demonstrates that this case is not cut and dry.

I am sure I will be corrected if Iâ€™m wrong, but the way I interpret this case is from what I read; it was judged by an independent panel appointed by the FA. Hmmm! Yes okay. They found him guilty, but the sentence was passed by the FA not the panel.

The FA are very displeased with the lenient manner both FIFA and UEFA are paying lip service to the issue of racism. I fully agree with the FA on this issue. Sepp Blatter recent dismissal of racist insults on the field of play and a recent Â£2000 fine for country who fans continually chanted monkey sounds demonstrates this.

However it does not justify using and individual as a scapegoat, just to demonstrate how tough the FA are.

With reference to the case these are the questions that worry me

1. Why did Evra not report it to the match official during the game? Why was it half an hour later after he spoke the Fergusson that he spoke to the official 
2. He claimed Suarez called him a n-----r, at least 10 times, why is the there no video evidence of this, or anyone including officials hear this
3. How can Evra be accepted as a credible witness when he has a history of crying racist, all dismissed. Including, Steve Finnan, Chelsea groundsmans and even accused a referee of only booking him because he was black 
4. Negrito without doubt is not a racially offensive word in Suarezâ€™s native tongue and country. It does not translate to negro or worse. How can an English panel deem that it does? 

I Believe the FA were out to nail someone to demonstrate strength to FIFA and UEFA, and a patsy by the name of Suarez fell into their lap at the right time. I am as vehemently opposed to injustice as I am racism. This is not justice. He is at worst guilty of naivety. It does not justify the draconian punishment he received. Liverpool have said they will fight this by whatever means necessary, If they were to take this a civil court the FA would be laughed out of it in my opinion


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 23, 2011)

Negrito without doubt is not a racially offensive word in Suarezâ€™s native tongue and country. It does not translate to negro or worse. How can an English panel deem that it does?
		
Click to expand...

This what I don't understand. If the word has no translation then the only reason for the guilty decision is that it sounds like a racist term, and that sounds like very dodgy ground ... and is probably the reason for the appeal.


----------



## smange (Dec 23, 2011)

Breaking News!!

The F.A have handed Andy Carroll an 8 game run in the Liverpool first team.....

The club are set to appeal:lol:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 23, 2011)

Suarez is in trouble again. Appaently in the same match v Villa he was heard calling Emile Heskey a striker!!!!


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 23, 2011)

wrighty1874 said:



			Suarez is in trouble again. Appaently in the same match v Villa he was heard calling Emile Heskey a striker!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Post #122 on this page.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry ,only read the first page



BTatHome said:



			Post #122 on this page. 

Click to expand...


----------

